# Alan MCafee Shoes Opinions



## kali77 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello,
I had read somewhere that Alan MCafee was bought by Church's. What is everyone's opinions on MCafee shoes. The reason I am asking is I just purchased these for a large sum of $7.50!


Thanks, Gene


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

kali77:

Not sure about the buy out, but your buy out is great! Super shoes at a fantastic price! Way to go!


----------



## kali77 (Apr 8, 2006)

Andy said:


> kali77:
> 
> Not sure about the buy out, but your buy out is great! Super shoes at a fantastic price! Way to go!


Andy,
Thank you! From my research, I thought I had done well. This site has provided me with so much info it is amazing. Thanks!!

Gene


----------



## Dolle Dolf (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking shoe, nice pirce. Not familiar with them (as if i would be heh heh) but they sure look great for $7.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Mcafee had a venerable history, making Fred Astaire's shoes at one point. As the all-too-silent RJman noted in a previous discussion, "McAfee floundered in the late 1980s and tried to raise its profile with Oliver Sweeney as a design director in the early 1990s or so. It didn't save the firm from failing and being bought out by Church's. Church's then used the name on a line of shoes apparently made by Cheaney."


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Great looking shoes!! I think you "stole them" because you are a narrow width,AAA!. I can't believe they went for that price!

Good for you!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*McAfee/Church*

Subject to correction. In an earlier era bespoke in London, with the RTW sold in the US made by Church. At one time Church sold relabeled Church shoes as McAfee in cities with competitive retail accounts. The first account would have Church, the second would stock McAfee. Thus, in San Francisco Cable Car Clothiers stocked one brand and Bullock & Jones might stock the same shoe with the other brand. I forget which had which. The dovetail toplift (heel bottom) insert is generically known as a "McAfee Heel" regardless of shoe brand. The sole/heel of your shoe do not appear to be Cheaney (once a Church division). The inside McAfee gold stamped label of your shoe appears to be of an earlier era. Hand scribed nomenclature on the inside/side appear to be Church. McAfee later, in the US anyway, used a label that had "London, Paris, New York" without the polo player logo. I do not know if the newer Prada era Church's (circa 2001 +) markets a McAfee shoe. These shoes could possibly have a linen/canvas vamp lining. This shoe appears to be the Church classic "Chetwyn" which in its current form can be viewed by clicking > www.herringshoes.co.uk/product_details.asp?si_id=1893 and retails at Herring (UK) for around US $540. Also, www.jonesbootmaker.com > Church's > Chetwyn at $454. Church's website doesn't help much, but shows what is apparently your shoe in the process of manufacture > www.church-footwear.com You should return to this thread by clicking on the RED X at the upper right of the Herring and/or Jones page. About the aforementioned info., I could be mistaken, but don't think so. Would welcome correction.

As an addition to jcusey's thread(s) on shoes, although the info/prices are dated 2001 > www.elegant-lifestyle.com/classic_shoes.htm


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Alan McAfee was a bespoke shoemaker in London’s Dover Street who also had a thriving business (and several branches) selling RTW shoes. These shoes under the McAfee label were made by a number of manufacturers (my sole remaining pair is definitely C&J). I believe it was only after the firm went under (mid 80s), that Church’s bought the name. An attempt in the mid 90s to revive the label, obviously failed and the name has been dormant since.

It is possible, that Church’s and McAfee had different arrangements with American or International distribution.

Definitely a good buy, the shoes will have been made by one of the top Northampton firms. And if they fit, you won’t get today any AA shoes coming out of Northampton.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, great buy. McAfees can be a bargain on Ebay as they often fly under the radar. Keep an eye out for the "old" McAfees -- from the 1960s and 1970s. The styles of some of those can be truly unique and beautiful. I've got a pair of loafers I found on EBay that look like shoes a 1960s hipster might have requested from Cleverley.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Impressive shopping results...you got a great shoe at an absolutely incredible bargain price. Congratulations!


----------



## kali77 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the incredible information, especially Jamgood. Just makes me that much happier, and now I feel like I may have stolen these at the price paid.

Gene


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

I remember some very nice shoes labeled McAfee at Barney's in thr early 90s. Bought 2 pairs of Macs from Churches at Mad & 49th in the late 90s. 1 tan, 1 black, wing tip bluchers, combo of smooth and pebble grain, sort of monotone spectators. Very good shoes.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

*Like these?*



kabert said:


> Wow, great buy. McAfees can be a bargain on Ebay as they often fly under the radar. Keep an eye out for the "old" McAfees -- from the 1960s and 1970s. The styles of some of those can be truly unique and beautiful. I've got a pair of loafers I found on EBay that look like shoes a 1960s hipster might have requested from Cleverley.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*McAfees*

How are the made? - big? I was thinking about going for a pair of 11.5s (I am 11D) but did not go forward. Being UK made the vintage stuff I though might be a big 11.5.... Please advise anyone that knows


----------

